#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Surin and some elephants

## dirtydog

Now Surin is famous for 2 things, elephants and more importantly gals, this year they will have the elephant thing on the 18th,19th & 20th November, now if you really have nothing better to do like cleaning your belly button or stuff then its probably worth going.




> The three main modes of transport between Suin and Bangkok are ; train,plane and bus. Here are the schedules to and from Surin. Tour operators are noted and where possible with telephone numbers. 
> 
> Train
> There is a good rail service between the two cities with one first class sleeper per day in either direction;
> Bkk-Surin..................21.00-05.12  
> Surin-Bkk..................20.37-05.05  
> 
> The rest of the schedules are; 
> BKK to Surin  Surin to BKK  
> ...


if you want to eat there i think this is the only place that does normal food

he also has all this stuff aswell  :Smile: 




> The Farang Connection & Dream On Sports Lounge 
> 
> Take-away Goods 
> 
> We are pleased to announce: we now have a large offering of take-away foods for your at home pleasure. In addition all of the dishes on our regular menu are available for takeout. 
> 
> 
> 
> Back bacon (Kg)..................................ß280 
> ...

----------


## Arthur Sixpence

Well, I'm a great fan of both Thai elephants and girls, but I've never made it to Surin. I'll shall have to hop on the choo choo and check it out, I can indulge in both passions at the same time!

----------

